# Leash training 2012... another question :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids had a problem doe last year, but she did turn around and became great on the leash. 

We bought 2 does a couple of weeks ago, and OMG they are h*ll on hooves! Today I was more than ready to :hair: 
The kids have been working with them nearly every day on the leash. The smaller one just throws herself down or screams like you are killing her. She just refuses to go forward without a fight.
The bigger one does something similar but throws herself in the air, and when I was trying to help my son walk her she hit my arm with her horn and I think it was intentional! 

It's very frustrating! I'm thinking the only way we're going to get anywhere with either one of them is to try and find some kind of treat they might eat. I have no idea... they didn't see interested at all in animal cookies. I know my friends rave about ginger snaps for their horses, think goats would like them?

Hopefully they shape up for walking. Only other alternative is using grain.

The 3 we raised are doing much better. The one who usually walks the best gave us a time of it today. BUT, we did tattoo and tag today and she's been very unhappy with us since then  
They are starting to work with them a little with the show collars today, heh....

Anyone else have a problem goat?


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*

YES! When I try and work with one of my does, she throws herself on the ground and screams! I was not getting anywhere with her, then I started using grain to make her go forward, and it is working! But I have another one that just plants her feet and will not move! I keep tension one the rope (I an using a rope halter on her) until she moves forward just a little bit, and them let some slack. It is very frustrating, but I think they are making a little progress


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*



BareCreekFarm said:


> YES! When I try and work with one of my does, she throws herself on the ground and screams! I was not getting anywhere with her, then I started using grain to make her go forward, and it is working! But I have another one that just plants her feet and will not move! I keep tension one the rope (I an using a rope halter on her) until she moves forward just a little bit, and them let some slack. It is very frustrating, but I think they are making a little progress


This is what we're going to have to do. My kids were working with 3 of the doelings they raised, then putting them up and bringing out the 2 new ones. Well now, we are pulling everyone out together - 2 get tied to the fence to wait, while the other 3 are being worked. My kids are using the rope halters as well as dog collars so they get used to both. Yesterday was the first time with the show collars...omg lol

Getting ready to go work with them, and I am wondering if I need to take my tylenol now or chance it and wait :laugh:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*

I think that teaching them to tie may be a good first step. That way they are only fighting themselves and you can't get hurt.. I have used this technique with two year old horses that have never been handled and it was the safest way to start them realistically. It teaches them to respect the rope and hatler/collar.
Once they learn that the restraint wont kill them, but also wont always give you can start a conversation.
I'd start by trying to get them to take a step, just one step, to the side, yeilding to your pressure. THen you release pressure and reward with grain or whatever you like. THe release of pressure can be enough to communicate to them that they did good. Take it one step at a time from there; one step to the side, then two. THen a step to the other side. THen alternate. Once they are smooth at that they wont even notice that they are moving forward.
THe secret of applying pressure to the side is that it quickly becomes uncomfortable for them to stand with their head held over to the side for a prolonged period. Its natural for them to want to step inward. When you then release the pressure they are rewarded for it. So do it again. Goats are smart. Just never loose your temper or be abusive.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*

Last two nights have been good  But we didn't have a whole lot of time to work with them, probably a half hour each evening, but we'll slowly work them up.
SP did GREAT tonight, started off really fussy and throwing herself down. I led her, and grabbed another doeling and walked them together. She seemed to kind of watch the other doe and got a look to her like 'hey if she can do it, so can I.' LOL

Tomorrow, I'll have my son walk her, then the next day my daughter since she needs to get used to them both.

I've been having the kids stop and praise them and lead them over to the leaves so they can munch as a reward. Star will respond to feed or leaves. Tomorrow we'll try animal crackers again.

The doelings we raised from birth are doing great, you'd think they were pro's haha....Of course Wysteria was getting bored working with SP and would throw herself down, then pop up and give me a 'hey what happened?' look...silly silly girls!

By next week I am hoping to get them walking some with the show collars, and setting up. SP is going to be the hardest to set up, she reminds me of the doe my son had last year, she'd act like you were killing her when you were setting up and would stand really weird.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*

I don't want to jinx anything, but thought I'd say that I am so proud of my kids and their doelings! They had a really great evening. We walked them around the front yard a couple of times. Then I had the kids walk in a circle and practice setting their goats up. All the girls did so good considering they aren't sure what we are wanting from them. The new does did great, best 'set up' yet! 

My 5yo is a trip...OMG LOL She wants to sit down on the ground so she can try to fix her does legs LOL Now I will give it to her, she is taking on a big task here - she's only around 40lbs, and her doe is I am guessing at least 55lbs.
She'll get it figured out with more practice 

Anyway, I hope you all are having a great time with your goats too.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*

I have problem triplets. All 3 of them hate my nieces they will jump all over me but if they see one of the kids they run for their lives and scream like you are killing them. So now imagine leashes on them with my nieces at the other end......Not good so we have a lot of work ahead of us.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*



RPC said:


> I have problem triplets. All 3 of them hate my nieces they will jump all over me but if they see one of the kids they run for their lives and scream like you are killing them. So now imagine leashes on them with my nieces at the other end......Not good so we have a lot of work ahead of us.


I hear ya! I hope once they start training on the leash that they won't be so scared of your nieces.

Our issue right now is setting up. Had this problem last year too, but got it figured out 'enough.' At one of the last shows the judge had them set their does up more like wethers, so that has thrown us off a bit. I'm going to compile some pictures of goats being shown and maybe even print them out so the kids can use them as reference/judge each other to see if they are standing them correctly.

My youngest daughter wants to sit on her knees to set her doe up, and when she does that she gives her head too much slack so Sparkles ends up bouncing around LOL it's hilarious :laugh:

So...I am going to have to help her learn how to set her up the best she can without getting down on her knees, silly kid! 
I think it 'might' help when they start training with show collars which I hope to do soon.

Of course the other issue is, my daughter is 5 and around 40lbs, and Sparkles is a little over 2 months old and at least 55lbs or more.

Here they are playing late this evening...


















She had a little help, but this was her first real attempt at trying to hold her 'still' LOL


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*



HoosierShadow said:


> RPC said:
> 
> 
> > I have problem triplets. All 3 of them hate my nieces they will jump all over me but if they see one of the kids they run for their lives and scream like you are killing them. So now imagine leashes on them with my nieces at the other end......Not good so we have a lot of work ahead of us.
> ...


These are the most adorable shots!! And one heck of a gorgeous doe!  She'll be an awesome show animal!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*

Thanks! We call her monster baby because she's so BIG! My daughter may need help in the show ring with her the way she is growing! But she's so sweet, and tries so hard to be good when she's being worked with.

SP is being a PAIN IN THE BUTT on the leash even the show collar, doesn't want to walk again....schools almost out so the kids should have a lot more time to spend working with them.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*



HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks! We call her monster baby because she's so BIG! My daughter may need help in the show ring with her the way she is growing! But she's so sweet, and tries so hard to be good when she's being worked with.
> 
> SP is being a PAIN IN THE BUTT on the leash even the show collar, doesn't want to walk again....schools almost out so the kids should have a lot more time to spend working with them.


I'd love to see more pics of her! Pm me? Did you breed her, or buy her?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*

Thanks  We bred her, her dam is a kiko <probably has some boer in there>, and her sire is our young fullblood buck - she has his wide shoulders. She was a HUGE 13lb. single that I had to pull. She was born on Mar 1st. We adore her  She's been great for my daughter, she basically sets herself up, and tries her hardest to walk nicely on the leash.

If you'd like to see more pics of her, here are some, I really need to go out goat stalking and get updated pics of everyone.

http://www.flickr.com/search/[email protected]&q=sparkle


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*

Her momma looks more savanna to me than kiko  But she's absolutely gorgeous! Will you keep miss Cupcake Sparkles for breeding? xD


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*

Thanks  That's what I thought too about her looking kind of savanna. I'm not sure yet what we're going to do with Sparkles, we've considered selling her at the end of the 4-H showing season, but my husband is also talking about keeping her and breeding her to see what she'll have.

Here's the sire of all our kids <except Star and SP>, he's 13 months old, and a pain in the butt <he's literately stuck up your butt or attached to your hip when your anywhere he can get to you LOL>.










The kids had a good work with the goats this evening. I told them for now on if they don't act serious and quit playing around/goofing off I'd charge them a $1.00 from anything they might win...that straightened them out :laugh:

The only doeling giving issues is SP. I told the kids they need to put a lot more time into her especially. She has it in her mind that she is going to go where she wants and if not she'll throw herself down, scream like your killing her, or just fight the collar <they are working them with show collars now>. She was pulling her head out of the show collar, so I took a two headed snap and snapped it to either side of the show collar on the back of her head and stopped that. So instead of jerking trying to get free she's resorted back to throwing herself down :hair:

Star has made a huge improvement, and tries so hard to do the right thing, I'm really pleased with how far she's come. 
Lyrica and Wysteria can be stubborn, but for the most part they are easy going. Sparkle just goes wherever you want and even if it's not what she wants, she doesn't make a big deal out of it, she's been great for Marissa 

Hoping to get a trailer soon so we can load them up and take them to the fairgrounds and let them experience being away from home, that really really helped a lot last year. By the time our county fair came they were eagerly jumping up into the back of an SUV like a dog, ready to go 'bye-bye' lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*

Okay...literately I was ready to pull my hair out today. SP was seeming to do well last week and this week she just doesn't want to co operate for anyone  I'm really not sure what to do with her, she doesn't care for treats, and I don't think we'll be able to use grain.
When she does actually walk for a few steps before bulking, throwing herself down or screaming like your killing her, then she is dragging you.

The only thing I can think of is, having my daughter feed her seperate from her buddy and feed her in the back yard NOT in the stall where her buddy eats. 
I also think maybe my daughter needs to put her on the leash before the other two come out to work with their goats, and just walk her around, and spend time with her. It'll be a lot easier for her to do that next week after school is out.

Otherwise I don't know...I thought about a pronged collar but I really don't want us to go that route. We need to figure out something else.


----------



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*

I know I always train my goats to halter by tying thier halter to a bungee cord suspended from above in the middle of the barn. The bungee cord keep their heads up and helps them to learn that the halter is in control. Make sure that nothing is within the goat's reach when they are tied or that they can jump on. It's what I do with any of my show wethers that need to be halter broke. It will take a few times, but eventually they will learn.

I also train my wethers to the show chain by starting them out on a prong show collar. The prongs help the goat so that he doesnt choke and they give the little devils a lesson that you are in charge. Many people have negative views on the pronged show collars, but I love mine. My goat isnt strangling on a chain, learns to keep their head up and will eventually learn that it's just easier if he walks as opposed to balking every three steps. Sidenote - the first time you have him on the prong chain, he WILL throw a full blown tantrum. They dont like it. You have to be a little rough with it until they learn. This is just what works for me.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*

Thanks Julia! The doe my kids are having problems with ties really well, she hates halters, and so we use a dog collar on her, and the regular chain show collar has a clip behind it so she can't wiggle out of it. 
I think we may have to try a pronged collar on her. We've had stubborn goats, but nothing like this one, she takes the cake! Her buddy has come so far though, she tries her best to do well  It'll be a couple of weeks before I can even think about getting one, so hopefully they can get her going before then.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Leash training 2012...do you have a problem goat?*

Okay so for my latest rant on the stubborn goat...LOL I told my daughter anytime we're out with the goats she needs to keep her on a leash and just get her used to having my daughter attached to her LOL

I do have a question....this doe seems to actually co operate a bit if she can follow her buddy, she freaks out when she can't find her buddy, and I know since they weren't raised here, and we bought them together that doe feels a sense of security with her buddy.
Since she is definitely NOT going to be a showmanship goat <LOL>, and if shown will only be in a breed class - same as her buddy, so should we just train her to follow her buddy? Then maybe gradually work her into following others?


----------

